# Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!



## falk-falk (20. Januar 2009)

*Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Bei city-pc.de kann man die GTX 280 für 231,40 Euro bestellen - sogar lieferbar!

-> ZT-X28E3LC-FSP VGA GeForce GTX 280/1GB PCIE bei City PC. - ZOTAC ZT-X28E3LC-FSP VGA GeForce GTX 280/1GB PCIE
-> GMGTX28N2F1HXPB PNY XLR8 GeForce GTX 280 bei City PC. - PNY Electronics GMGTX28N2F1HXPB PNY XLR8 GeForce GTX 280

Aber auch bei anderen Online-Shops fallen die Preise:

-> Grafikkarte Grafikchipsatz GeForce GTX 280 Preisvergleich | Grafikkarten - Preise bei idealo.de

Gruß

Die Preise haben sich bei city-pc.de geändert. Daher hier der Link mit den Online-Shops bei denen es die GTX 280 noch günstig gibt:

-> http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/1063181_-geforce-gtx-280-1024mb-zotac.html
-> http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/1070326_-geforce-gtx-280-1024mb-pny.html
-> http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/preise/catid_3001188/preis_Geforce+GTX200+Serie?pfpd=88%2CnVidia+GeForce+GTX280+(GT200)%2CnVidia+GeForce+GTX285+(GT200b)&srt=preis

Schönen Abend noch

http://www.schottenland.de/preisver...X280+Far+Cry+2+Limited+Edition+ZT-X28E3LC-FSP


----------



## push@max (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Das ist ja unglaublich!


----------



## Demcy (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Verdammt ... habe gestern ne GTX285 günstig bekommen aber das ist schon der Hammer das liegt ja unter der 260


----------



## benjasso (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Und ich wollt mir heut Nachmittag die GTX260 bestellen. Da nehm ich doch lieber für ca 10€ die GTX280.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Yepp, da scheint mächtig was ins rollen zu kommen, selbst bei Geizhals ist ne schöne Zotac für 263,-- Öre gelistet

Zotac GeForce GTX 280, 1024MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (ZT-X28E3LA-FSP) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Dann war wohl das Weihnachtsgeschäft doch nicht so prickelnd für die Hersteller und Händler


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Ich wäre bei dem shop vorsichtig -.-
Ich hab da letzte woche ne Zotac GTX 285 AMP! bestellt die angeblich auf lager sein sollte und naja seht selber:


> Bestellhistorie
> 15.01.2009 	Offen - Bestellung wird geprüft
> 16.01.2009 	Zahlungseingang erfolgt
> 19.01.2009 	Auftrag bestätigt
> 20.01.2009 	Fertig zum Packen



nicht gerade die schnellsten. und der lagerbestand stimmt auch nicht


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

shit .. ich hab noch 340 bezahlt und dachte es war günstig .. aber egal davor is man ja bei hw nie gefeit.


----------



## Falk (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Ich habe jetzt auch mal zugegriffen, 239€ inkl. Versand + Wasserkühler (ohne geht gar nicht) sind zwar immer noch kein Schnäppchen, aber der 24"-TFT braucht etwas mehr als eine 8800 GT


----------



## benjasso (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Darf man wissen wo? Und weiß einer warum hier statt sonst bei allen nicht Grid sonder FarCry 2 dabei liegt?


----------



## push@max (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch mal zugegriffen, 239€ inkl. Versand + Wasserkühler (ohne geht gar nicht) sind zwar immer noch kein Schnäppchen, aber der 24"-TFT braucht etwas mehr als eine 8800 GT



Bei den derzeitigen Preisen für einen 24" war ich auch stark am überlegen, mir einen zu kaufen, allerdings geht der Hardware dann relativ schnell die Puste aus, wenn man in hohen Auflösungen und hohen Details usw. spielt, bzw. man muss die Wechselintervalle der Hardware (Grafikkarte) kurz halten, wenn man die gute Grafik halten will.


----------



## falk-falk (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich wäre bei dem shop vorsichtig -.-
> Ich hab da letzte woche ne Zotac GTX 285 AMP! bestellt die angeblich auf lager sein sollte und naja seht selber:
> 
> 
> nicht gerade die schnellsten. und der lagerbestand stimmt auch nicht



Gibt auch noch andere Shops wo du die für den selben Preis kaufen kannst...


----------



## Damager (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Ich kann es nicht glauben.
Ich habe garde durchgerungen ne X2 zukaufen (habe ich aber noch nicht)
und dann muss ich hier so was lesen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Ich sag nur vorsicht vor Lockangeboten, wollte auch ne GTX295 für 335 Euro kaufen, ist aber nix draus geworden. 

Am Wochenende hab ich mir  für 257 Euro (inkl. Versand) ne gebrauchte GTX 280 ersteigert, und jetzt kostet die Neuware weniger als die Gebrauchte.


----------



## klefreak (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

über geizhals sind die billigsten Akrten ab 260e aus österreich##mfg Klemens


----------



## David[-_-]b (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

omg 230!!!!  da kommt bald eine in mein system


----------



## B4umkuch3n (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

na doll
wo ich mir gerade eine 9800gx2 gekauft hab wird die gtx280 günstig


----------



## push@max (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> na doll
> wo ich mir gerade eine 9800gx2 gekauft hab wird die gtx280 günstig



Vielleicht kannst Du noch vom 14-tätigen Rückgaberecht profitieren?


----------



## falk-falk (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Die Preise haben sich leider bei city-pc.de geändert daher habe ich die News etwas geändert, aber ich noch mehr Links eingefügt wo man die GTX 280 noch günstig kaufen kann...


----------



## B4umkuch3n (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



push@max schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst Du noch vom 14-tätigen Rückgaberecht profitieren?


ne hab ich gebraucht gekauft?


----------



## Sesfontain (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Unglaublich , nur passt die GTX 280 nicht in meinen AGP Port


----------



## XstarTT (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

ouh man geil 
schade dass ich als schüler nich so viel geld über habe sonst würd ich auch sofort zugreifen!


----------



## falk-falk (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



Sesfontain schrieb:


> Unglaublich , nur passt die GTX 280 nicht in meinen AGP Port



Warum nicht??? Mit viel Gefühl..."Gewalt"...nen Hammer und mhhh was kann man noch so benutzen...


----------



## Dr. Cox (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Habe mir jetzt auch eine GTX280 für 230€ bestellt, weiß jedoch nicht ob das in meiner Euphorie so die richtige Entscheidung war, da ich sehr lärmempfindlich bin.


----------



## push@max (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



B4umkuch3n schrieb:


> ne hab ich gebraucht gekauft?



Ja dann kannst Du das vergessen.


----------



## xTc (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Der Preis ist echt der Hammer. Da müsste man eigentlich zuschlagen - aber wie gesagt, eigentlich. 


Gruß


----------



## push@max (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



xTc schrieb:


> Der Preis ist echt der Hammer. Da müsste man eigentlich zuschlagen - aber wie gesagt, eigentlich.
> 
> 
> Gruß



ich war für einen Augenblick auch kurz am überlegen, allerdings ist der Leistungsunterschied zur HD4870 512MB jetzt nicht so groß und bei den Preisen bekomme ich für eine 4 Monate alte 4870 auch nicht mehr so viel.


----------



## Lucky.Smile (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



xTc schrieb:


> Der Preis ist echt der Hammer. Da müsste man eigentlich zuschlagen - aber wie gesagt, eigentlich.
> 
> 
> Gruß




Warte noch mal einen halben Monat 

Ich überlege auch gerade ob ich die GTX 280 gegen meine beiden 88GT im SLI austauschen sollte. Lohnt sich das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch mal zugegriffen, 239€ inkl. Versand + Wasserkühler (ohne geht gar nicht) sind zwar immer noch kein Schnäppchen, aber der 24"-TFT braucht etwas mehr als eine 8800 GT


 
Meine 8800GT wird sich auch sehr schwer tun, wenn der neue 26'' Monitor erst mal angelaufen ist. 



xTc schrieb:


> Der Preis ist echt der Hammer. Da müsste man eigentlich zuschlagen - aber wie gesagt, eigentlich.


 
Tja, da kommt man schon sehr ins Grübeln.
Ich gucke noch ein wenig und dann lasse ich den Bauch entscheiden.


----------



## Oorim (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

*ein stück meiner 240€ teuren hd4870 abbeis*


----------



## gorn (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Mal schaun ob das auch ein bisschen mehr Bewegung in die ~150€-Klasse bringt. 200+ ist mir jedenfalls zu viel.


----------



## onkel walter (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Auftrag bereits storniert bei dem T-Systems Shop, die anderen werden dann wohl noch folgen...
Schade...
irgendwie Vera.....


----------



## On/OFF (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt auch eine GTX280 für 230€ bestellt, weiß jedoch nicht ob das in meiner Euphorie so die richtige Entscheidung war, da ich sehr lärmempfindlich bin.



Was issen mit dir los Cox ^^    entweder willste ne anständige Karte oder nich? Un nu haste schiss      bei dem Preis , kann man sich locker noch en Wasserkühlblock mitbestelln   ........


----------



## WallaceXIV (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



onkel walter schrieb:


> Auftrag bereits storniert bei dem T-Systems Shop, die anderen werden dann wohl noch folgen...
> Schade...
> irgendwie Vera.....



Was haben sie denn geschrieben? Hab dort auch eine bestellt, bei mir kam noch nix. Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## eVoX (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



onkel walter schrieb:


> Auftrag bereits storniert bei dem T-Systems Shop, die anderen werden dann wohl noch folgen...
> Schade...
> irgendwie Vera.....




mist, hab da meine auch bestellt vor 30 min


----------



## WallaceXIV (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



eVoX schrieb:


> mist, hab da meine auch bestellt vor 30 min



Schon ne Absage bekommen?


----------



## eVoX (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Schon ne Absage bekommen?


Ne noch nicht, vor 20 min hab ich eine Bestellbestätigung bekommen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



eVoX schrieb:


> Ne noch nicht, vor 20 min hab ich eine Bestellbestätigung bekommen.



Vllt bekomm ich ja noch eine hab 18.10 die Bestätigung bekommen.


----------



## onkel walter (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

hab da ne Mail hingeschickt, Lagerauflösung eines Lieferanten, so der O-Ton. minuten später vom selben MA die Ankündigung der Stornierung...
mittlerweile hatauch der andere Shop "Hardwarehouse", wo ich geordert habe, den Auftrag storniert, 
müsste man normalerweise Verklagen die Saubanden


----------



## WallaceXIV (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



onkel walter schrieb:


> hab da ne Mail hingeschickt, Lagerauflösung eines Lieferanten, so der O-Ton. minuten später vom selben MA die Ankündigung der Stornierung...
> mittlerweile hatauch der andere Shop "Hardwarehouse", wo ich geordert habe, den Auftrag storniert,
> müsste man normalerweise Verklagen die Saubanden



Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## eVoX (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Bei den shops von amazon bekommt man die auch schon für 246,50, dass ist auch noch günstig, aber ob die lieferbar sind......

edit: hab mal den link der graka aktualisiert....

Werter Kunde,

es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.

Der von Ihnen ausgewählte Artikel ist leider nicht mehr verfügbar. Entschuldigen Sie bitte die Unannehmlichkeiten.


----------



## push@max (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Boah, auf Hardwareschotte gibt es die Zotac Far Cry 2 Limited Edition GTX280 für unglaubliche 226€


----------



## WallaceXIV (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



eVoX schrieb:


> Vorkasse oder Nachname?



Vorkasse, aber ich hab aus gegebenen Gründen noch nicht gezahlt. War mit der GTX295 schon so eine Verarsche.


----------



## benjasso (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Ich hab auch bei T-Systems bestellt und schon bezahlt. Bis jetzt ist noch alles im grünen Bereich, aber ihr macht mir Angst


----------



## eVoX (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Vorkasse, aber ich hab aus gegebenen Gründen noch nicht gezahlt. War mit der GTX295 schon so eine Verarsche.





benjasso schrieb:


> Ich hab auch bei T-Systems bestellt und schon bezahlt. Bis jetzt ist noch alles im grünen Bereich, aber ihr macht mir Angst



Guckt mal Seite 4 nochmal, ganz unten von mir^^


----------



## On/OFF (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



benjasso schrieb:


> Ich hab auch bei T-Systems bestellt und schon bezahlt. Bis jetzt ist noch alles im grünen Bereich, aber ihr macht mir Angst



naja , wenn jetzt jeder von euch ne 280GTX bestellt , komm die natürlich in Lieferschwierigkeiten , wo solln die die alle herbekommen ? ^^   Da jetzt eh die 285er raus ist , die 280er werden rar. Und nach den Tests ,ziehn die bestimmt etwas am Preis wieder an ^^ 

PS: Wer eine ergattern kann


----------



## eVoX (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



push@max schrieb:


> Boah, auf Hardwareschotte gibt es die Zotac Far Cry 2 Limited Edition GTX280 für unglaubliche 226€


Von der reden wir ja die ganze Zeit


----------



## WallaceXIV (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



eVoX schrieb:


> Von der reden wir ja die ganze Zeit



Bei T-Systems hat sie doch 234 gekostet.


----------



## eVoX (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Bei T-Systems hat sie doch 234 gekostet.


Das stimmt, ich meinte auch nur die Karte und nicht die Shops, die Karte ist dort noch nicht ma gelistet, die für 226.


----------



## HowDee (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Ich hab jetzt auch zugeschlagen bei Hardwarehouse
PNY GTX280 für 245 €uronen.
Für ne 280er immernoch recht günstig. Mal sehen wie sie auf meinem Asrock 4CoreDual läuft


----------



## eVoX (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Aha, die günstigste  GTX280 Karte hab ich da für 302 Euro gefunden.


----------



## HowDee (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Jo, irgendwie schnellt der Preis jetzt wieder hoch.
In jedem Shop wieder 300€+


----------



## benjasso (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Meine wurde auch gerade abgesagt
Hoffentlich bekomm ich wenigstens bald das Geld wieder.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

LoL, ich will die Rechnung von dem sehen der behauptet sie tatsächlich für 230 Euro bekommen zu können. BTW: für 230 Euro bietet die keine(r) der verlinkten Seiten/Händler an. 270 Euro ist das günstigste Angebot von grade mal 2 Händlern (bei Amazon Marketplace 0.o) und selbst da handelt es sich m.M.n wohl um Irrtümer.


----------



## WallaceXIV (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Meine wurde auch abgesagt. Betrüger!


----------



## HowDee (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Meine wurde soeben bestätigt....
Da hab' ich wohl Glück gehabt



> 21.01.2009      In Bearbeitung      Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr xyz
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelemvor (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

na dann wünsch ich dir das "andernfalls" nicht eintritt.


----------



## push@max (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Meine wurde auch abgesagt. Betrüger!



Das Spiel mit den falschen Preisen wird von den Online-Shops in letzter Zeit ziemlich oft gespielt. Das Problem ist, dass man die deswegen nicht drankriegen kann.

Was das jetzt dem Shop bringt, weiß ich auch nicht, schließlich stornieren dann sicherlich alle Kunden die Bestellung.


----------



## Damager (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



HowDee schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch zugeschlagen bei Hardwarehouse
> PNY GTX280 für 245 €uronen.
> Für ne 280er immernoch recht günstig. Mal sehen wie sie auf meinem Asrock 4CoreDual läuft



Ich habe nachgeguckt. Die ist nicht mehr geliste und von PNY kostet die 260 schon 256.


----------



## Dr. Cox (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Shit meine wurde gerade ausgeliefert, eigentlich habe ich die gestern noch schnell wieder abbestellt da ich Angst vor dem lauten Lüfter habe 

Wenn einer sie haben will könnt ihr euch gerne melden


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

der niedrgste Preis einer GTX280 im PCGHPreisvergleich ist 265€
der niedrigste ienr GTX285 ist im PCGHPreisvergleich 327,3€


----------



## push@max (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> der niedrgste Preis einer GTX280 im PCGHPreisvergleich ist 265€
> der niedrigste ienr GTX285 ist im PCGHPreisvergleich 327,3€



Die 60€ Aufpreis zur GTX285 lohnen sich auch nicht, weil so viel schneller ist sie auch nicht.


----------



## eVoX (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Ich hab heute um 14:40 eine Auslieferbestätigung von T-Systems Shop bekommen, geil.


----------



## WallaceXIV (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Glückspilz.


----------



## eVoX (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Schon komisch, du hast ja früher bestellt als ich, du bekommst keine und ich schon, hmmm, muss man das verstehen?! 
Ich verstehe es nicht, vielleicht liegts daran das ich per Nachname genommen hab


----------



## roadgecko (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



eVoX schrieb:


> Ich hab heute um 14:40 eine Auslieferbestätigung von T-Systems Shop bekommen, geil.



Argh ich hab vor ca 3 monaten 234 € für ne GTX260 bezahlt.
Aber ich seh es Positiv: Es lagt nicht, deßhalb macht ne GTX280 wenig sinn 

Seht selbst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WallaceXIV (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Ich werd wohl nie ne Grafikkarte bekommen. 

Bei Ebay wurde der Verkäufer XYZ komplett gelöscht, die Angebote inkl. meiner ersteigerten Grafikkarte (XFX GTX280 1024MB, 2x DVI, TV-Out, PCIe 2.0 x 16) sind nicht mehr auffindbar. Die bei Ebay hinterlegte Email-Adresse existiert nicht mehr. Kein Kontakt mehr möglich.  



Zum Glück hab ich per Paypal bezahlt.


----------



## eVoX (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Naja, ich denk es macht Sinn, ich hab mir ein 22 Tft gekauft und wenn ich mit 1680x1050 AA/AF spielen will, brauch ich power, die Karte werde ich jetzt mindesten 1,5 Jahre behalten, vielleicht auch länger.


----------



## push@max (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Argh ich hab vor ca 3 monaten 234 € für ne GTX260 bezahlt.
> Aber ich seh es Positiv: Es lagt nicht, deßhalb macht ne GTX280 wenig sinn
> 
> Seht selbst



Gut, drei Monate sind ja schon etwas länger her und da hast Du mit 234€ bereits nicht so viel für eine GTX260 bezahlt.


----------



## Dr. Cox (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Ich habe vor 3 Monaten für meine HD4870 auch noch 228€ geblecht


----------



## Fabian (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

wär j geil sone neue Karte,aber das ist für nen Schüler ja nicht gerade wenig geld,und ich häng außerdem an meiner 8800 Gt


----------



## alex0582 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

mhhh schade für 230 euro hätt ich sie genommen aber 288 is schon wieder zu viel 
außerdem muß ich erstmal meine 9800gt `s loswerden ( siehe verkaufe )


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Ach Leute, es dauert halt noch etwas bis die Preise purzeln. Sobald die neue Serie auf den Markt kommt wirds mit den Preisen steil bergab gehen und ihr könnt endlich eure Schnäppchen machen. Natürlich hat man dann das Pech nicht das neueste und schnellste zu haben.


----------



## push@max (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Vielleicht purzeln sie demnächst wieder etwas stärker, wenn man bedenkt, dass Palit 400.000 Karten bei Nvidia abbestellt hat, weil die Lager noch voll sind.
Grafikkartenhersteller stornieren GPUs bei Nvidia - Nvidia, GPU, Grafikkartenhersteller


----------



## WallaceXIV (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Ich kann es nur hoffen.


----------



## eVoX (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Meine Karte ist heute gekommen, dieses blöde fiepen hab ich leider auch, aber nur wenn 3DMark den nächsten Test läd fiept es zweimal, aber im geschlossenen Gehäuse hör ich eigentlich nix, wenn ich zock hab ich sowie ein Headset drüber, im Spiel Red Alert 3, CoD4 und CoD5 kein fiepen, habs mir schlimmer vorgestellt, sowie im Video von McZonk von der GTX285.

Jetzt wird die Cpu OC auf min. 3-3,2, vielleicht auch mehr und der Zalman muss raus, weiß aber noch nicht welcher rein soll.


----------



## Dr. Cox (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Und wie laut ist deine Karte? Muss meine heute noch von der Post abholen


----------



## koesti (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Google hat mich hier her verlinkt, weil ich "hardwarehouse Hannover Betrug" eingegeben habe.
Hab ne CPU dort bestellt und fristgerecht zurück geschickt. Da meldet sich einfach keiner bei mir, dass ganze ist jetzt schon fast 4 Wochen her...mindestens 10 Mails haben die von mir bekommen -keine Antwort.

Erstatte heute im laufe des Tages Strafanzeige nach 263 wegen Betrug.
Kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein, die ... haben mich voll abgezogen, bin sowas von sauer, glaubt ihr nicht. Bin ein armer Student und hab so schon wenig Geld.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



koesti schrieb:


> Google hat mich hier her verlinkt, weil ich "hardwarehouse Hannover Betrug" eingegeben habe.
> Hab ne CPU dort bestellt und fristgerecht zurück geschickt. Da meldet sich einfach keiner bei mir, dass ganze ist jetzt schon fast 4 Wochen her...mindestens 10 Mails haben die von mir bekommen -keine Antwort.
> 
> Erstatte heute im laufe des Tages Strafanzeige nach 263 wegen Betrug.
> Kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein, die ... haben mich voll abgezogen, bin sowas von sauer, glaubt ihr nicht. Bin ein armer Student und hab so schon wenig Geld.




Ich würde an deiner steller erst einmal zum Verbraucherschutz gehen, vielleicht können die dir helfen 

Wäre auf jeden fall einfacher wenns darüber geht als ne Anzeige!


----------



## WallaceXIV (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



koesti schrieb:


> Google hat mich hier her verlinkt, weil ich "hardwarehouse Hannover Betrug" eingegeben habe.
> Hab ne CPU dort bestellt und fristgerecht zurück geschickt. Da meldet sich einfach keiner bei mir, dass ganze ist jetzt schon fast 4 Wochen her...mindestens 10 Mails haben die von mir bekommen -keine Antwort.
> 
> Erstatte heute im laufe des Tages Strafanzeige nach 263 wegen Betrug.
> Kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein, die ... haben mich voll abgezogen, bin sowas von sauer, glaubt ihr nicht. Bin ein armer Student und hab so schon wenig Geld.



Mal versucht anders Kontakt aufzunehmen? Fax bzw. Telefon?


----------



## eVoX (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Und wie laut ist deine Karte? Muss meine heute noch von der Post abholen



Ich find die sehr leise im idle, der Zalman ist der lauteste bei mir, wenn ich den Zalman anhalte, herscht fast absolute stille, bei zocken hör ich die Graka auch nicht, nur im 3DMark ist die etwas hörbar, eigenartig ist, dass der Zalman jetzt, egal welches game, immer auf max. dreht und das die ganze Zeit, mit der 8800GT war der um einiges leiser.


----------



## koesti (23. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner steller erst einmal zum Verbraucherschutz gehen, vielleicht können die dir helfen
> 
> Wäre auf jeden fall einfacher wenns darüber geht als ne Anzeige!



Verbraucherschutz werde ich auch informieren, hab mich erstmal an AKTE 09 gewandt...ich mach voll Stress.



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Mal versucht anders Kontakt aufzunehmen? Fax bzw. Telefon?



Am Telefon wird auf den elektronischen Support verwiesen...also E-Mail.
Außerdem wollte der Herr nicht weiter mit mir reden, weil ich "angemessen" Stress gemacht habe.


----------



## Dr. Cox (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



eVoX schrieb:


> Ich find die sehr leise im idle, der Zalman ist der lauteste bei mir, wenn ich den Zalman anhalte, herscht fast absolute stille, bei zocken hör ich die Graka auch nicht, nur im 3DMark ist die etwas hörbar, eigenartig ist, dass der Zalman jetzt, egal welches game, immer auf max. dreht und das die ganze Zeit, mit der 8800GT war der um einiges leiser.



Mit wie viel Upm dreht der Zalman denn bei dir im IDLE?

Na dann sei froh dass du keine HD4870 hast, die gibt im IDLE schon so viel Wärme ab wie eine GTX280 unter Last


----------



## WallaceXIV (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Mit wie viel Upm dreht der Zalman denn bei dir im IDLE?
> 
> Na dann sei froh dass du keine HD4870 hast, die gibt im IDLE schon so viel Wärme ab wie eine GTX280 unter Last



Haste deine GTX schon von der Post geholt?


----------



## Dr. Cox (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Komme wohl erst morgen oder am Montag dazu, sorry.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



koesti schrieb:


> Am Telefon wird auf den elektronischen Support verwiesen...also E-Mail.
> Außerdem wollte der Herr nicht weiter mit mir reden, weil ich "angemessen" Stress gemacht habe.



Arg, das ist boese. 
Hast du es schon mit einem "aufklaerenden Anruf" versucht?
Also quasi dort anrufen, ihnen berichten, dass du beim Verbraucherschutz warst, dich bei Akte '09 gemeldet hast und auch Anzeige erstattet hast? Sowas wirkt manchmal Wunder..


----------



## eVoX (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Mit wie viel Upm dreht der Zalman denn bei dir im IDLE?
> 
> Na dann sei froh dass du keine HD4870 hast, die gibt im IDLE schon so viel Wärme ab wie eine GTX280 unter Last




Everest zeigt mir unglaubliche ~7200 RPM, jetzt hab ich ein GigaByte GA-EP45-DS3L, voher hatte ich Gigabyte GA-P35C-DS3R, ich denke dort war die Lüftersteuerung besser/mehrere Stufen, da hatte ich im idle aber nur ~800 RPM und unter Last nie über ~1200, hmm....naja wir wollen ja nicht vom eigentlichen Thema abweichen

Edit: Hab den jetzt auf 2700 RPM gedrosselt


----------



## Antichrist (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



eVoX schrieb:


> ...eigenartig ist, dass der Zalman jetzt, egal welches game, immer auf max. dreht und das die ganze Zeit, mit der 8800GT war der um einiges leiser.


Das ist nicht eigenartig sondern völlig normal. Sobald Du so ne Monstergrafikkarte hast, wird auch ordentlich Wärme INS Gehäuse abgegeben und es wird lauschig warm. Eine gute Gehäuseblüftung ist deshalb auch ziemlich wichtig. Beim Zocken erst recht!

*@koesti:*
Wenn Du kannst, beim Händler vorbeifahren und abchecken was Sache ist. Wenn der Händler sich nicht auf eine Klärung am Telefon einlässt, vergiss so einen Quatsch wie Verbraucherschutz. Sofort zur Polizei Anzeige erstatten und dann auch sofort zum Anwalt um das Geld zurückzufordern. Je früher desto höher die Warscheinlichkeit überhaupt noch was zu bekommen. Habe diverse Erfahrungen mit Betrügern (Ebay) gemacht.


----------



## koesti (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

*Das mit hardwarehouse hat sich geklärt Leute !!
Danke für eure Ratschläge, großen Dank an Antichrist !!
Die haben sich nach 5 Tagen und ca. 10 Mails nun endlich mal gemeldet...*


----------



## Dr. Cox (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Und bekommst du nun noch eine GTX280?


----------



## oetzi (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



koesti schrieb:


> *Das mit hardwarehouse hat sich geklärt Leute !!
> Danke für eure Ratschläge, großen Dank an Antichrist !!
> Die haben sich nach 5 Tagen und ca. 10 Mails nun endlich mal gemeldet...*



Die hatten bestimmt die Hosen voll bei dem Gedanken, dass Ulrich Meyer bei denen vor der Tür auftaucht!
Der schafft es doch eigentlich immer!


----------



## eVoX (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Und bekommst du nun noch eine GTX280?



Bei ihn gings doch um eine CPU oder nicht oO


----------



## WallaceXIV (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



eVoX schrieb:


> Bei ihn gings doch um eine CPU oder nicht oO



Und gefällt dir deine GTX?


----------



## eVoX (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Auf jeden Fall, günstig bekommen und mit Farcry 2, Grid hab ich ja schon^^, nur mit Vantage
Advanced Edition kann ich nix anfangen , hab XP.


----------



## WallaceXIV (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Hätte auch soooo gern eine bekommen.


----------



## push@max (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Wer hat den jetzt alles eine Karte für den Preis bekommen? Der t-shop hat doch ein paar ausgeliefert, oder?


----------



## benjasso (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Ich warte noch auf meinen Verrechnungscheck von T-Systems. Hat schon einer von denen ne Karte oder sein Geld wieder bekommen?


----------



## eVoX (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



benjasso schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf meinen Verrechnungscheck von T-Systems. Hat schon einer von denen ne Karte oder sein Geld wieder bekommen?


Ich hab die Karte bekommen


----------



## Dr. Cox (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



benjasso schrieb:


> Ich warte noch auf meinen Verrechnungscheck von T-Systems. Hat schon einer von denen ne Karte oder sein Geld wieder bekommen?



Ich habe meine GTX280 gestern von der Post abgeholt.


----------



## benjasso (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Ach ihr Glücklichen. Ich hab mir jetzt doch aus Preis/Leistungssicht eine GTX260 bestellt. Und soweit meine Ohren hören ist die komplett frei von Spulenfiepen. Und verbraucht in etwa gleich viel wie vorher meine 8800GTS 640


----------



## Dr. Cox (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Spulenfiepen hat meine auch nur in Spielemenüs und über 300 Frames, das hatte meine HD4870 vorher auch schon, ist also normal, ansonsten fiept die bis jetzt nicht, wird nur laut


----------



## WallaceXIV (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen hat meine auch nur in Spielemenüs und über 300 Frames, das hatte meine HD4870 vorher auch schon, ist also normal, ansonsten fiept die bis jetzt nicht, wird nur laut



Zu laut? Oder willst du sie behalten?


----------



## Dr. Cox (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Ich werde es wohl noch einmal mit Dämmatten ausprobieren, denn einen Heatbug hat die Karte schon einmal nicht und sie ist sogar leiser als die GTX260 von einem meiner Freunde. Bis jetzt war sie bei maximal 60% Lüfterdrehzahl. Werde aber noch ein wenig länger testen müssen.


----------



## methaddict (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Meine wurde auch abgesagt. Betrüger!





push@max schrieb:


> Das Spiel mit den falschen Preisen wird von den Online-Shops in letzter Zeit ziemlich oft gespielt. Das Problem ist, dass man die deswegen nicht drankriegen kann.
> 
> Was das jetzt dem Shop bringt, weiß ich auch nicht, schließlich stornieren dann sicherlich alle Kunden die Bestellung.


Ich würde den Shops nicht gleich Böswilligkeit unterstellen. Mit Anschuldigungen in Richtung Betrug würde ich eher vorsichtig sein, denn etwas strafrechtlich relevantes kann ich hier beim besten Willen nicht erkennen.

Da ja offenbar mehrere Händler ähnlich unerwartet niedrige Preise hatten, könnte die Ursache zum Beispiel in einer Fehlauszeichnung eines Großhändler liegen, welche dann die Grundlage zur Bildung des VK im entsprechenden Endkundenshop darstellte.

Den Bestellern war ja während der Bestellung durchaus bewusst, dass der Preis ein wenig unrealistisch tief liegt. Wenn ihr dann ohne vorherige telefonische Rückfrage bestellt, ist es natürlich recht wahrscheinlich, dass die Lieferung storniert wird. Da jetzt noch auf sein vermeintliches Recht zu pochen (ein Recht zur Auslieferung existiert meines Erachtens nicht, ein Rechtsanwalt bin ich allerdings nicht), empfinde ich nicht sonderlich sozial. Abhängig von der Menge der bestellten Karten und der Größe des Shops, könnte eine Verpflichtung zur Lieferung der Karten zu je 230 € das Ende des Ladens bedeuten.

Wenn ihr selbst einen Fehler begeht, der euch in ernsthafte Schwierigkeiten bringen könnte, erhofft ihr euch doch auch, dass man euch mit Menschlichkeit begegnet und nicht mit eiskalten finanziellen Interessen, oder?

Außerdem bezweifle ich, dass bei den Bestellern, deren Bestellung storniert wurde, überhaupt jemals ein Kaufvertrag zustande kam. Der Onlinehändler gibt seine Willenserklärung in aller Regel erst mit Versand der Ware rechtverbindlich ab, wenn nicht vorher eine spezielle Auftragsbestätigung erfolgt (der Automailer des Shops verschickt sowas nicht ).

Gruß,
methaddict


----------



## Dr. Cox (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Also ich habe bei T-Systems extra angerufen und die haben mir dann dort gesagt dass sie nur noch knapp 20 Zotac GTX280 für 230€ da haben. Als ich extra wegen das sehr niedrigen Preises nachfragte wurde mir gesagt dass es sich um einen Ausverkauf handeln würde und ich mich mit der Bestellung beeilen solle wollte ich noch eine Karte bekommen. Somit denke ich nicht dass es sich heir um einen Tippfehler bei einem Großhändler handelt, vielmehr waren die Karten einfach überall ausverkauft. Umso mehr freue ich mich dass ich noch eine Karte bekommen habe, obwohl meine HD4870 eigentlich noch mehr als ausreichend war.

*Edit:* Bei T-Systems kann man immer noch günstig an eine GTX280 heran kommen, ab 268,91€ gibt es bereits eine GTX280 von Gigabyte, was immer noch sehr günstig ist:

http://www.it-shop.t-systems.de/tsy...e.html?_n_=catalog&_t_=rubric&rubricid=231519


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Dr. Cox, scan mal bitte deine Rechnung ein. Ich kann das nicht glauben.


----------



## eVoX (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Dr. Cox, scan mal bitte deine Rechnung ein. Ich kann das nicht glauben.


Ich mach mal das, hoff es hat geklappt.


----------



## Dr. Cox (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Dr. Cox, scan mal bitte deine Rechnung ein. Ich kann das nicht glauben.



Kann auch gerne noch Pics hochladen wenn du mir nicht glaubst


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Ne ne, ne Rechnung reicht schon, danke. Ich denk mal nicht, dass der Betrag gefälscht ist. :p Sind ja echt dumm die so günstig abzugeben, 230 (excl.) dürfte ja unterm EK liegen. Solche Schnäppchenangebote bei Grafikkarten kenne ich nur von Unternehmen die in Insolvenz sind.


----------



## Dr. Cox (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Jetzt gibt es die Zotac GTX280 für 268,91€, was immer noch absolut günstig ist:

Komponenten - Grafikkarten - PCIe - NVidia Chipsatz - 28x Serie - ZOTAC GeForce GTX 280 - Grafikadapter - T-Systems IT Shop


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

wie viel schneller ist den deine GTX 280  als deine Hd 4870 Oberarzt?


----------



## Dr. Cox (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Benchmarks machen können, da ich erst noch Vista64 neu aufsetzen muss, aber im sehr texturlastigen Gothic 2 habe ich nun mehr als doppelt so viele Frames. In Crysis und Gothic 3 Götterdämmerung habe ich ungefähr 30% mehr Frames als mit der HD4870. Ich kann aber gerne noch richtige Benchmarks machen, wenn ich noch den Zettel mit den Werten der HD4870 finde


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Es gibt zwar schon dutzende Benchmarks mit der GTX 280 und HD 4870 im Netz, aber ok.


----------



## ATIFan22 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

das weiß ich selbst,aber ich lege mehr Wert auf erfahrungswerte


----------



## push@max (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Der Unterschied ist auch vom Spiel abhängig...es gibt Spiele, da ist die HD4870 gleich auf mit der GTX280.


----------



## Dr. Cox (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Und was für Spiele wären das wo eine HD4870 genauso schnell wie eine GTX280 ist?


----------



## push@max (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Und was für Spiele wären das wo eine HD4870 genauso schnell wie eine GTX280 ist?



z.B bei Cod4 ...da gab es noch mehr Tests, müsste die dann mal raussuchen.

ComputerBase - Test: PowerColor Radeon HD 4870 PCS+ 1.024 MB (Seite 7)

Bei Crysis sieht es ja auch nicht so schlecht aus.

ComputerBase - Test: PowerColor Radeon HD 4870 PCS+ 1.024 MB (Seite 18)


----------



## Dr. Cox (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Laut PCGH ist sogar eine GTX260 in CoD4 schneller als eine HD4870/1024MB, genauso wie bei CoD5:

Geforce GTX 285 - Test der neuen Nvidia-Grafikkarte - Geforce GTX 285 Test Grafikkarte, 55nm, GT200b

Und bei Crysis Warhead sieht es auch wieder ganz anders aus:

Geforce GTX 285 - Test der neuen Nvidia-Grafikkarte - Geforce GTX 285 Test Grafikkarte, 55nm, GT200b

Ich habe z.B. in Crysis im ersten Level (nach dem Fallschirmabsturz) unter XP alles auf hoch, 1680X1050 mit der HD4870 40 Frames gehabt und mit der GTX280 habe ich dort im Durchschnitt 55 Frames. Die PCGH-Benchmarks sind z.B. auch viel praxisnäher als die von Computerbase, immerhin wechselt PCGH ständig die Benchmarks sodass kein Hersteller seine Treiber auf einen bestimmten Bench abstimmen kann


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Ich glaub, Rainbow Six Vegas ist so ein Spiel bei dem die GTX 280 nicht schneller ist als die HD. Es gibt ne Hand voll Spiele bei denen die HD (meist nur mit bestimmten Settings) der GTX 280 das Wasser reichen kann. Es gibt aber auch ne Hand voll Spiele bei denen die HD grade mal ner 9800 GTX+ das Wasser reichen kann (z.B. Company of Heroes, Lost Planet, Dead Space). Das sollte man lieber nicht vergessen. Die HD sieht bei den allermeisten Spielen nur die Rücklicher der GTX 280 und liegt - wie allgemein bekannt - leistungsmäßig auf dem Niveau einer GTX 260 (216).


----------



## Dr. Cox (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Die HD4870 hat einfach zu wenig Textureinheiten, wäre das bei der HD4870 80 anstatt 40 wäre die HD4870 bestimmt öfter auf dem Leistungsniveau der GTX280. So kann die HD4870 nur in sehr shaderlastigen Spielen wo es nicht so sehr auf die Texturleistung ankommt (wie Konsolenportierung mit minderwertigen Texturen) wie Rainbow Six Vegas an die GTX280 heran kommen oder sie gar überholen. Leider hat sich ATI da beim R600-Design etwas verkalkuliert, denn auch hochwertige Texturen werden in kommenden und aktuellen Spielen gebraucht um sie optisch ansprechend aussehen zu lassen, niemand spielt auf dem PC gerne Spiel wie GTA 4 bei denen die Texturen schlechter aussehen als beim mittlerweile 8 Jahren alten Max Pain, da helfen dann auch die besten Lichteffekte nichts mehr.


----------



## gorn (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Es macht aber auch nicht viel Sinn eine 4870 mit einer GTX280 zu vergleichen. Eine GTX280 kostet mal eben fast 100€ mehr.


----------



## push@max (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



gorn schrieb:


> Es macht aber auch nicht viel Sinn eine 4870 mit einer GTX280 zu vergleichen. Eine GTX280 kostet mal eben fast 100€ mehr.



Die HD4870 1GB sollte aber die bessere Leistung pro € bringen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Im Normalfall schon, wenn man aber noch eine GTX280 für 230€ bekommen hat dann ist das Preisleistungsverhältnis klar auf der Seite der GTX280


----------



## KTMDoki (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Im Normalfall schon, wenn man aber noch eine GTX280 für 230€ bekommen hat dann ist das Preisleistungsverhältnis klar auf der Seite der GTX280



Das stimmt allerdings... ich warte lieber auf die nächste Generation von Ati/Nvidi...

Aber bei den Preis für die GTX280 hätt ich auch zugeschlagen, war aber grad auf Urlaub in Tunesien


----------



## Monsterclock (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

ich hab mir eine für 270 geholt billigste im geizhals preisvergleich (der 24" Zoller ist auch am kommen)


----------



## push@max (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*



Monsterclock schrieb:


> ich hab mir eine für 270 geholt billigste im geizhals preisvergleich (der 24" Zoller ist auch am kommen)



Welchen 24" hast Du dir bestellt?


----------



## Monsterclock (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Preis der GTX 280 fällt auf 230 Euro!!!*

Noch keinen kommt ende des Monats aber ich denk einen von LG oder so


----------

